# Revolution/Paradyne monthly?



## roskandy (May 30, 2014)

Hi everyone! Our vet recommended giving both our cats revolution (under the generic name paradyne) every month. 

Is this usually recommended? Both our cats are indoor only and we live in the Northeast, so I don't think they're high risk. There's almost 0 chance that they could get outside. We live in an apartment complex so they'd have to houdini their way through at least 4 sets of doors to get anywhere! The same vet office hadn't recommended this for our previous cat so I'm not sure what's different.

Just wondering what everyone else does. I think it ends up being about ~$20 per month per cat, but if it's not necessary, I'd rather put that money into the cat emergency fund :/


----------



## AnimalAnimeLover (Mar 25, 2014)

Revolution which protects against fleas, ticks(it only kills the ticks once they bite it does not prevent them from getting onto your cat) and mosquitoes(along with ear mites, roundworms, hookworms, and sarcopitc manage mites) is important to be given monthly. Mosquitoes can cause heartworm which is not curable in cats and they can get inside the house. The only way to ensure your cat does not contract heartworm is to provide them with heartworm prevention such as Revolution. The only downside though is that it is expensive. The clinic I work at always recommends Revolution for cats(dogs as well) and my own cats are on it without any problems, and so do the surrounding clinics in our area. However in the end it is up to you. Not sure why they would recommend it for your current cats and not your previous cat though.


----------



## ashlee18 (May 21, 2014)

My cat has 0 chance of fleas and ticks. But I still started him on heartguard to prevent against heartworms. Heartworms are common here and my mom actually had to treat her rescue dog for them.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

I've had cats in the northeast (how far north are you?) for nearly 30 years and have never used any flea/tick/heartworm preventative except for the year that I got a dog and he came with fleas. I have a screened porch that they hang out on all the time and no issues. Heartworm is not prevalent in this area although there is talk about the incidence increasing...thought to be due to the number of dogs being transported up from the south. The further north you are the less of a heartworm risk as the larvae is very temperature sensitive and doesn't survive below 50 degrees. 

There is risk if you don't treat, but it's low. Your decision....


----------

